# Brute on 32 Backs



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

I'm posting this pic mainly for reference when people ask about 32's on the brute and fitment.

This brute has no lift or springs.











Here's one with a 2" lift


----------



## TorkMonster (Dec 19, 2008)

Dang, lift makes a good difference on it there....... Looks MIGHTY close on that black fender in the first pic!!!


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

sure does. 
I'm glad i have the 2". I'm getting lift spings too.. should take that sag out and gain another 2"...
I'm going to be rolling on 31 outlaws but am possibly considering 32's because I can get a deal on them.


----------



## Metal Man (Dec 17, 2008)

Don't get me wrong ...I'm sure the 2 inch lift helps some but the yellow brute does not have the Black parts of the finders installed in those pics.

I bet its still bad close even with the 2" lift. Those frickin tires are huge.


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

yep, the missing black parts makes it look higher..
HAHA THEY ARE FEAKIN HUGE!! Can't wait to be rollin on 31's..
(or 32's! Haven't made up my mind yet) :biglaugh:


----------



## jackman (Dec 24, 2008)

I'm thinlin about the 30 silverbacks but I think they might be axle snappers


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

man get em! you aint having fun unless some metal is snappin somewhere!
I'm going with 31 laws.


----------



## cigaro (Dec 18, 2008)

Heck I couldn't keep the front diff and rear axles together with 29.5s so I would hate to see what going bigger would have done........


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

huh. Lots of folks on HL say they get buy just fine on stock axles and clutching. It's all in the thumb. 
Maybe you have crazy man thumb


----------



## cigaro (Dec 18, 2008)

I used to say the same thing until I was just eas'n through a hole caught a root just right....snapped the left rear axle shaft at the inner cv joint. Took out the front diff that night riding around in 3 wd ...... haha Ain't had one problem with the drive train since I dropped it down and I pound it harder then ever did with the lift and laws.


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

I like the 30 inch Back's or better than any tire out there with the 14 inch wheel.


----------



## Metal Man (Dec 17, 2008)

I'd love to have a set of 30" silverbacks that i could put on to ride with once in a while and use the light weight zillas for every thing else but i don't got the $$$ to do that.


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

Bootlegger said:


> I like the 30 inch Back's or better than any tire out there with the 14 inch wheel.


Might consider those as well


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper (Jan 3, 2009)

phreebsd said:


> Might consider those as well


 Get the 31's!! Go Big, or Go Home!! :rockn:


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

heck yeah man. mind made up.. at least 31's
might go 32"


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)




----------



## BEASTBRUTE (Mar 26, 2009)

that things bad!


----------



## Yesterday (Jan 2, 2009)

i will raype that hole in september.


----------



## Kurly (Feb 25, 2009)

BigP said:


> i will raype that hole in september.


 
LOL....get it P

That thing did look awesome.


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

i will try it too. i cant wait to race P


----------



## Metal Man (Dec 17, 2008)

This would be fun to watch:haha:


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

^ You should get in on it Metal, I think you and I will be matched up...  I'm going to get donna to make some shirts.


----------



## Yesterday (Jan 2, 2009)

i win by default. duh.


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

You will be first one to the Pit O Shame!


----------



## Yesterday (Jan 2, 2009)

depends on if there are obstacles or not


----------



## Metal Man (Dec 17, 2008)

Polaris425 said:


> ^ You should get in on it Metal, I think you and I will be matched up...  I'm going to get donna to make some shirts.


 
I'm always game. My old girl is stock but I'll giver **** :bigok:


----------



## 750i (May 3, 2009)

Hey phreesd, how fast does your brute go with those 31" outlaws on it?


----------



## hondarecoveryman (Feb 28, 2009)

Any thing over 40mph is attempted suicide with 31'' laws:haha:


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

750i said:


> Hey phreesd, how fast does your brute go with those 31" outlaws on it?


40 mph and at that speed boy do they wobble.


----------

